# Posts don't fit in the screen ?



## Platycat (Jan 28, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone else has the same problem with the posts --as in to read them I have to scroll across all the time to read them--they don't fit in the screen. I don't have this trouble with other forums ?
Thanks.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Long URL links also blow them outsize eg:ebay ones; thats why I use tinyurl service with mine.

When I have to scroll side ways to view I usually pass that thread over unless it's exceptional


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I've tried to figure out how this is happening. My observations is that it seems to happen as Gatesy says, except it isn't 100% the case. Might be a bit of a bug in the forum code when it comes to inserting images in either posts or signatures.

It is annoying.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWawFuWEAADvfgAASQOf/0oCgUAo/79/wMAEaqIim0EZT00m1AzUaMjT1MnlPUGhgAGjTQBk0BoMgNAap7QkyBPSnpojQaA0epp5J6miUARAIxQZ5r/Ba25G3R/dofZgW5Sj8KJc0LZL0sqVM2RPMVHegZWSPbMrig7KUBSiLn7/qJZ1yt64vq7w8QAv6Otu/iVyFaDejrDMq5hkf2UGZE6SGUdQ4HpEKFoirhz0heuGshlictxCJYyc9dBTZasINv+T0AZWzEZnkqDAgw+j1vM8DAbcSLLopnLhzTtHWdTDSBuN7jFA6BrrA/mWCvBUac7kSm8bltq4FHw0FT40pdsU2k0Xz437MHFc9qwjIIMKK5oAqvwU3E2uZFtWgjRAqjXLDdTsXBSStUWN1gOFdQIaU2jG0sUDmLAa/4u5IpwoSFYC3LCA=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just did some dicking around. Very odd.

Suspecting the images in the sig to be the problem, I listed redphoenix's posts and went through them. Every one exhibited the problem 0 not severe but definitely annoying.

Started to draft a PM to red to discuss the issue and how we might go about identifying the actual problem when I nneded to check something. Went back to one of his posts and the problem was no longer evident. Checked others and it was not in any of them.

I'm using IE6.0 (by mandate of the IT dept). It seems there is a rendering issue between the phpbb code and IE, but it can be overcome by returning to a page by using the Back function.

Looks like its time for me to look at upgrading the code on the forum. In the meantime, it seems we have a workaround. Or use firefox!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats funny :? this post is fine on my comp and ive never seen it happen with a signature.....just pics.

Re: Peril Arrrrrrrrrr ive just installed firefox about 3 days ago and come to think of it ive not seen it since ive installed firefox.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> I think that phpbb is optimised for at least 1024x768..


*holds back on web accessibility purist rant/rave*


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> I just did the back function thing as suggested by Dave and it did nothing on my work computer. Any other little tricks to try dave?
> 
> BTW i don't know what any of these IE06 thingies your talking about are


Hmm, not working for me now either. Definitely a rendering bug. Just need to find the work around, if any.

IE is Internet Explorer


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Sigh, IE hmm, Firefox is soo much better. :roll:


----------



## Platycat (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks redphoenix-- I did what you said and it now fits although the writing is sooooooo small is there any way I can fix that---


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep, get a bigger monitor :lol:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I just turned my screen off...and then on...

it didn't fix it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Platycat (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks again Red--would you believe I am on Win 98se still--(if its not broke don't fix it :wink: ) but will copy and paste tyour direstions and try them later. Thanks very much for you help.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they really are out there! One day you really should try this 21st century stuff mate, or even better, go Linux, I hear SUSE is very good, but the DVD ISO might take a while to download on your 33k modem.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Oh my goodness, they really are out there! One day you really should try this 21st century stuff mate, or even better, go Linux, I hear SUSE is very good, but the DVD ISO might take a while to download on your 33k modem.


Now, now Karl, no need to get snobbish. In the real world there are lots of folks using dated technology that still happens to work for them, however much the software manufacturers might dislike it. A simple board like this should be able to function for them. After all, its little more than getting data and posting data, with simple layout. Why upgrade to operating systems that require the lastest processors etc when you can browse the web and write docs on the old system. Of course you're stuffed when you need to buy a new printer, but until then I say more power to those getting a good return on investment.

Hey Red, what's a scrollwheel? :lol:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

As long as I can read the text I don`t give a hoot! Steve.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Platycat said:


> Thanks redphoenix-- I did what you said and it now fits although the writing is sooooooo small is there any way I can fix that---


Wait till you get older mate it wont be only the print thats small :lol:


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

I have had the same Prob with having to schroll to read the whole of a thread using IE ( This thread Was every second message was a schroller ) But i D/loaded Firefox and NO schrooling ..This is great ..Thanks guys ...


----------



## Platycat (Jan 28, 2006)

but until then I say more power to those getting a good return on investment.

:wink: Thanks Peril--Thants the way I feel as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> Oh my goodness, they really are out there! One day you really should try this 21st century stuff mate, or even better, go Linux, I hear SUSE is very good, but the DVD ISO might take a while to download on your 33k modem.


L33T! :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting eh, if it has happened on this thread i havent seen it. I have seen it about 2 times in firefox and thats it on this forum.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbddwx4AACZfgAASYOcFUQYgUAA//9/gMADNTDVT8miJtqmnqNMTIaBso9T1DGjRoBkyGjEaaBpgRPRBNqT1PQTR6IZABoIDbUwYxg0xkubkEb82dZXWV+k11bztMNdRklX2w3oYcg0jGmeT9zcUuTPM2V8TyOCXAgDPTH27AMvgAiQaXIjynDj+wnGzfatKmNSW586QBnppcWwEQvN9aPUNDg5cPsylC34kVKojU0mqE8jKRP1dMo9qTpZcpCDClMjFc4TtrtoTTU0CyDFU7IB+rWFINBGNlRX/qjc2s+kRdyRThQkLddwx4A==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Chopper said:


> I have had the same Prob with having to schroll to read the whole of a thread using IE ( This thread Was every second message was a schroller ) But i D/loaded Firefox and NO schrooling ..This is great ..Thanks guys ...


Now you can use tabbed browsing too Chopps, just hit ctrl T and it will open a new page, but in the same window, much less demanding on your puter and means you don't have million things in your toolbar thingy down the bottoms. That's why I'm always logged in here, no matter what I'm doin I just leave myself signed into half a dozen sites in firefox, saves me going to my bookmarks all the time to look for sites. 8)



Dallas said:


> YakAtak said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, they really are out there! One day you really should try this 21st century stuff mate, or even better, go Linux, I hear SUSE is very good, but the DVD ISO might take a while to download on your 33k modem.
> ...


Ja, we be schoolin up some noobs, f'reel. 



redphoenix said:


> Peril's done some tweaks to the phpbb code, and it looks as though the IE bug has been worked around (thanks Dave!).
> 
> I'll just return my sig to something that's > 486 pixels - if anyone is still seeing the problem on their browser, please post here.
> 
> Red.


Go Dave, good work mate.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Well to me IT means "it" and it does not always do what I want. However, here is a thought: could it possibly have something to do with who actuall starts the thread? I have the problem too; but not always.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guys, thanks to Red for analysing the errant pages and proposing the fix. I only did the easy bit.

Note that this should also stop scrolling when photos are included by link from another site, provided the photos are kept to a maximum size of 800x600 pixels


----------

